# IMAP is broken



## xy16644 (May 2, 2011)

Hello All

I had to turn off my FreeBSD server at home to move it. When I powered it up again I am now having a problem with my IMAP. This is the error I get in the /var/log/maillog:

```
May  2 10:24:14 alpha imapd-ssl: couriertls: connect: error:1408A0C1:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:no shared cipher
May  2 10:24:18 alpha last message repeated 3 times
May  2 10:24:19 alpha imapd-ssl: couriertls: accept: error:1408A0C1:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:no shared cipher
May  2 10:25:03 alpha imapd-ssl: couriertls: connect: error:1408A0C1:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:no shared cipher
May  2 10:29:18 alpha imapd-ssl: couriertls: connect: error:1408A0C1:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:no shared cipher
May  2 10:29:18 alpha imapd-ssl: couriertls: accept: error:1408A0C1:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:no shared cipher
May  2 10:30:03 alpha imapd-ssl: couriertls: connect: error:1408A0C1:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_CLIENT_HELLO:no shared cipher
```

The funny thing is I haven't made any changes to the server recently and did reboot it about 2 or 3 weeks ago.

Can anyone help me get my (Courier) IMAP working again please? :e

Oh I almost forgot, this is the error I get when trying to access my mailbox in Thunderbird:


```
Cannot communicate securely with peer: no common encryption algorithms

(Error code ssl_error_no_cypher_overlap)
```


----------



## SergeySL (May 3, 2011)

TLS-certificatÐµ has not expired?


----------



## xy16644 (May 14, 2011)

No, the certificate had not expired. For some reason the path to my certificate in my IMAP config file had "disappeared". Really weird. Anyway I added it back and all was back to normal!


----------



## SergeySL (May 14, 2011)

Usual 
	
	



```
portupgrade courier-imap
```
 replaces configuration files.


----------

